# Easy Motion Control



## Alexlang (3 August 2009)

Hallo
Hab ein Problem mit fünf Linearachsen gesteuert über eine Easy Motion Control.
Die Anlage lief ca. fünf Monate Fehlerfrei (zumindest in diesem Berreich), und dann fuhren alle Achsen über die Sofwareendschalter hinaus bis auf die Hardwareendschalter und das mit einer höheren Geschwindigkeit als eingestellt manchmal in positiver Richtung und manchmal in negativer Richtung. Dieser Fehler tritt zunehmend aber sporadisch auf (bis jetzt keine Gesetzmäßigkeit erkennbar).


----------



## offliner (4 August 2009)

Wo läuft EMC ? In welchem OB, wie ist die Aufrufzeit ? Wie ist die Ankopplung der Antriebe (analog, Profibus) ? Welche Umrichter ?


----------



## Alexlang (4 August 2009)

Hallo,
Also die EMC läuft in einer CPU 319 und wird im Weckalarm OB35 aufgerufen. Die Aufrufzeit wird für die Taktzeit der Lagerregelung übernommen diese beträgt 100ms. Die Ansteuerung der Umrichter (MM420) erfolgt über Profibus DP.


----------



## offliner (7 August 2009)

100 ms halte ich für extrem lang. Bei einem Micromaster mit Profibus würde ich auf etwa 20 - 30 ms gehen. Viel schneller macht keinen Sinn, da die Profibus Ankopplung des Micromaster nicht viel schneller ist. Stimmt die Reihenfolge der Bausteine im OB35 ? Meistens stimmt aber einfach die Normierung der Achsen in EMC nicht. versuche mal die Achse gesteuert zu verfahren (kannst Du im Achs DB anstossen) und schau Dir mal die Soll und die Istgeschwindigkeit an. Diese sollten nahezu gleich sein. Stimmt die Normierung nicht, dann arbeitet die gesamte Lagerregelung nicht optimal.


----------

